# Modern Arnis weapons



## LilleTiger (Dec 3, 2002)

I've read about some arnisadors applying none-filipino blades, such as macete's, darndao's and katana's in their training. I'd like to hear some oppinions on that issue. Which blades do you use, what is your weapon of choice and do you think it's ok to incooperate non-filipino weapons into your Modern Arnis training? I'd just like to hear what you all think! 

/karma!


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 3, 2002)

Pretty much anything will fit into Modern Arnis.  I work a katana some (I'm sure kendo/kenjustsu purists will cringe); in fact tomorrow's lesson plan for one of students who is working Japanese sword with me is to play with Anyo Issa as a sword form.
Basically as long as you let the weapon dictate the movements instead of trying to force it you will get good results (for example the Indonesian Kris/Keris is a thrusting bade; the construction wont stand up to hard slashing; it just isnt made for it).    There are so many styles of Filipino blade that it is hard not to find one similar to a western blade.
For myself, I tend to work more with the generic trainers we use in Sayoc Kali.  When I work live blades I use the folding knives I normally carry, a few different bolos and barongs, and a few larger western blades.  (also with machetes when working in the yard....)
As far as it being OK... the motions are universal, the different tools just help express them.
Chad


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 3, 2002)

All Good Points by Chad.


Me personally, I train with a Katana and Wakazashi, and some European Celtic long swords. Swing a metal blade around and you learn why certain things are done to keep the point and edge away from you. I train with them to add flavor and understanding of how certain weapon types work. I also train with a full staff, not a demonstration staff. I also put in no weapons as weapons. I train with pens, and news paper rolled up and what ever I can get my hands on.

Why is this OK, you might ask, Professor Presas said use what ever was at hand to defend yourself. And even if this had not been said to me or in front of me I would still have practiced. Allowing for all the purists to cringe of course.

My personal weapon for non-Filipino blade is the Wakazashi. The length and mass are the closest to that of a cane. Try it you will like it.

As one of My instructors' on another thread stated, train and have fun, enjoy yourself.

Have a nice day

Rich


----------

